
Docker hosting platform for devops enterprise - docmatt
https://www.hidora.com/en/offers/enterprise/
======
seanbrodie
Is the site up? I can't connect. And googling hidora gives me French
results...help? Am I in the twilight zone?

~~~
docmatt
Hello, yes, the site is up. www.hidora.com Hidora is swiss, so french and
english.

